# FreeBSD 7-STABLE and igb driver



## pcrasotin (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello,

I have problems with networking on SuperMicro server with X7DWN+ motherboard and Intel 82575EB network chipset.

I have CVSup'ed yesterday source tree to 7-STABLE, compiled and installed GENERIC kernel.

make.conf contains:

```
WRKDIRPREFIX=/usr/obj
KERNCONF=GENERIC
CPUTYPE?=core2
COPTFLAGS= -O -pipe
CFLAGS= -O -pipe
NO_ATM=         trus    # do not build ATM related programs and libraries
NO_FORTRAN=     true    # do not build g77 and related libraries
NO_GAMES=       true    # do not build games (games/ subdir)
NO_I4B=         true    # do not build isdn4bsd package
NO_INET6=       true    # do not build IPv6 related programs and libraries
NO_INFO=        true    # do not make or install info files
NO_LPR=         true    # do not build lpr and related programs
NO_PROFILE=     true    # Avoid compiling profiled libraries
NO_SENDMAIL=    true    # do not build sendmail and related programs
NO_SHAREDOCS=   true    # do not build the 4.4BSD legacy docs
NO_RESCUE=      true
MAKE_IDEA=      YES     # IDEA (128 bit symmetric encryption)

#

WITHOUT_X11=            yes

PERL_VERSION=5.8.9
```

But after reboot network does not work.
Ping says:

```
ping: sendto: No buffer space available
ping: sendto: No buffer space available
```

ifconfig:

```
zeus# ifconfig -a
igb0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=19b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4>
        ether 00:30:48:c5:fa:04
        inet x.x.x.12 netmask 0xffffffc0 broadcast x.x.x.63
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
igb1: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=19b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4>
        ether 00:30:48:c5:fa:05
        inet 192.168.20.2 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.20.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
```

Cable, switch, port on switch are Ok.

Where is a problem?
Is it problem with IGB driver?
Or may be I do something wrong?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 21, 2010)

Can you rebuild the world and kernel, but without COPTFLAGS and CFLAGS being set to non-default values such as you have?  See the problem still occurs.


----------



## pcrasotin (Jan 22, 2010)

It works!
Thank you, phoenix!

But can you advise me what can be safely added to make.conf?


----------



## phoenix (Jan 24, 2010)

CPUTYPE is really the only thing you should set in /etc/make.conf, when it comes to compiler optimisations.  COPTFLAGS and CFLAGS really shouldn't be changed unless you know how the different options apply to the source tree.


----------



## pcrasotin (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks, phoenix, again.


----------

